# Fort Pickens Pier, 07-22-2010



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry I havn't posted lately but will try to catch up. My Sisters and I arrived about 430am but I don't recall a lot about this trip, cept it was hot and the water was clear and calm. Something to the west of the pier kept taking Sis's Pinfish, she finally hooked up with the culprit, a nurse shark. A curious Barracuda followed it in almost all the way to the shore, but my pics of it didn't turn out.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

nurse sharks are awesome


----------

